# Stone Arch Bridge - Lit Up



## myfotoguy (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm almost to my 100th post, so thought I should post something of mine and open myself up to suggestions from others. This is from last September.

This is a place I had been meaning to shoot at night for quite some time. Here are couple from the evening (more here). Exif is intact, but I'll include it here as well.

1. 6s at f/11, ISO 200, -2/3 EV, 26mm Spot metered off the second or 3rd Arch.







2. 10s at f/11, ISO 200, 32mm. Again, spot metered off the second or third arch.





Is there anything critical standing out that I might have missed? I suppose there are a number of varying opinions on how to frame shots like this.


----------



## verticalization (Mar 6, 2010)

I really like the first one, I know you were trying to emphasize the bridge, but i like the way the bridge leads your eye to the city (one of my favorite cities, also).  other than that I guess i cant offer any more c&c, good stuff


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 6, 2010)

Both are cool ! I think Im liking #2 a tad more, but they are both really neat.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't find anything in either of them that you might have overlooked. Personally, I prefer the brighter sky in the first and the city and its reflection going with the bridge, though including all that does shift the bridge away from the main focus a little. So if for you it really all is about the bridge, you must like the second more. If it is bridge and city, No 1 should be your "No 1"  .


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and comments. 

verticalization - You know, your comment has caused me to think. I have thought of the bridge as the man piece in the image, but you made me think of it as simply one of the elements. 

That thought could be applied to many images. When we go to shoot we may try too hard to make it about one particular thing, rather than a harmonization. Focusing on one particular thing may also cause us to miss something better! Instead of forcing it to be about one thing, that would actually work better at leading us to something else. Just thinking out loud here. Thanks!


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 6, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> I can't find anything in either of them that you might have overlooked. Personally, I prefer the brighter sky in the first and the city and its reflection going with the bridge, though including all that does shift the bridge away from the main focus a little. So if for you it really all is about the bridge, you must like the second more. If it is bridge and city, No 1 should be your "No 1"  .


 
Thanks, I appreciate your thoughts. I no longer know what it's about LOL.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 7, 2010)

There are a lot of great photos on this site, and other sites for that matter.

This shot is my FAVORITE. I love all aspects!!!


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for your kind and generous comments. I'm glad that you liked them, I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## WexWeb (Mar 7, 2010)

they're all winners.. great work!


----------



## Vautrin (Apr 4, 2010)

wow...very very nice...use of reflections is perfect


----------



## edouble (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent shot! I was browsing through your galleries and I didnt notice any information on the equipment that you use. What camera do you shoot with?


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

edouble - Thanks. I use a D300. Here is some more info: Timothy Bury Photography | Gear

For that shot I used: D300, Tamron 17-50, Tripod low to ground, mirror lock-up, cable release. Long Exp NR was "ON". Spot metered off the 2nd or 3rd Arch (so the arch wouldn't be too bright), Focused on the 3rd or 4th arch.

That page is hidden, I share it in my sig on another forum and a link in my blog profile, I'll add it here, I have been asked about my gear a few times.


----------



## edouble (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks myfotoguy, I look at what gear was used and all settings to better my own photos!


----------



## erichards (Apr 6, 2010)

I really love both photos!  Though Number one is better than the second due to the reflections and the second one looks as though the city is a bit of an after thought that gut stuck in on the side making it look cramped/crammed in)

(I really miss that view, used to live in an apartment on the other side of that bridge).


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 7, 2010)

erichards said:


> I really love both photos! Though Number one is better than the second due to the reflections


Thanks!



erichards said:


> and the second one looks as though the city is a bit of an after thought that gut stuck in on the side making it look cramped/crammed in)


LOL, I see what you mean.

Glad it brought back memories for you.


----------



## Kethaneni (Apr 8, 2010)

#1 is my favorite. The second one is good, but I see a little bit of noise. Well done!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cnutco (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought I already commented on this beautiful picture.

Very nice!

Thanks


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful shots!  I prefer the first one, for the angle of the bridge, and how there is more of the skyline visible once my eye is led into the shot


----------



## andreas777 (Apr 16, 2010)

The first one is awsome


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## nikonlover (Apr 18, 2010)

Very impressive. Wow! Great job.


----------

